# Removing/ejecting an esata drive? [SOLVED]

## Sadako

This probably seems like an obvious or even stupid question, but I've been unable to find a clear answer; what, if anything, do you need to do prior to removing an esata drive?

Is it enough to simply ensure none of the filesystems on the drive are mounted, or do you need to "eject" or similar prior to physically disconnecting the device (or it's power supply)?

Hotplugging the device does "just work", using the ahci driver for the sata controller on the amd sb710 chipset.

"eject" or "eject -s" doesn't work, or if it does the device is immediately recognised again and the device nodes recreated.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Hopeless,

unmouting the filesystems is adequate. Wait for the prompt to return, so you know that any data in cache has been flushed.

----------

## Sadako

Thanks, seems to work fine, just wanted to be sure before I went ahead and did it.

When searching, I found plenty of posts around the net about sata hotplugging with linux, but nothing about the actual removal of the drives...

----------

